# Koopor Mini Temperature sensing issue



## Peppercat101 (27/9/15)

Hi,

I recently bought a Koopor mini mod. It is my first temperature control mod although I have played with my friend's eleaf iStick 40W.

The temperature control does not seem to work as I expected, I set it to say 200 degrees Celsius, when I press the button it only goes up to about 140 degrees (depending on the coil I use, with this it is dual coil nickel, 28 gunge, 14 wraps per coil) and gets stuck there. It basically jumps between 140 and 142, no matter how long I hold the button in.

I build my own nickel coils, I have tried both my Billow V2 (with dual coil 28 gauge nickel, tried 8 wraps as well as 14 wraps). I also tried with my Turbo V2 RDA. I also tried with Soft, Medium and Hard temperature modes




Is this just the way this mod works, am I doing something wrong or is it defective?

Thank you


----------



## Yiannaki (27/9/15)

Peppercat101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Koopor mini mod. It is my first temperature control mod although I have played with my friend's eleaf iStick 40W.
> 
> ...


What power are you running at? I see in the pic it is set to 19 watts. That's pretty low for a dual nickel build.


----------



## Peppercat101 (27/9/15)

It changes. I cant set the Watts it runs at on Temperature control. Only soft, medium and hard.

Soft 6-40w
Normal 6-50w
Hard 6-60w

I tried on all 3 of them


----------



## Noddy (27/9/15)

Did you adjust the Nickel TCR? It is in the menu just after the screen rotate "Tr" Should be 0.006


----------



## Peppercat101 (27/9/15)

Yes, it is on 0.0062


----------



## Peppercat101 (27/9/15)

I changed it from 0.0062 to 0.0060, it made no difference


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (27/9/15)

Howzit man. I'm running dual 26g titanium coils at .25 ohms, 2.5mm diameter, 10 full wraps. Having really good results. I can set the temp from the minimum (100 celcius) to the max (315 celcius) without a hitch. Also make sure that your wicking is consistent across both coils.

Found this to be quite a simple, valuable tutorial on titanium and TC mods:

http://blog.craftvapery.com/joshs-definitive-guide-to-temperature-control-with-titanium-wire/

Really enjoying the Koopor with TC and titanium. Give it a bash.


----------

